# Reading > Write a Book Review >  Sky-white : Junius Wel.-Konstantin

## juniuswk

a love story 

Today I was thinking of you. Especially of you. I miss you. There are days when I forget about the passing of time because I love you so much. There are times I don't know what I should be doing with my time, it's going by so fast. Everything seems to be empty. Like a candle whose flame liquefies the wax and when it disperses completely it leaves a bulge that sometimes reaches the ground. So is love. She comes and takes its part. 

http://www.amazon.com/Sky-white-eboo...4929788&sr=1-3

----------


## Buh4Bee

I don't know to laugh at this or feel sorry for the poster.

----------


## Charles Darnay

I stopped before the end of the first sentence

----------


## Buh4Bee

Actually, I read it last night and I liked it. But where is the rest of the story?

----------


## Buh4Bee

I take that back- I reread this while conscious and it was sappy and poorly written.

----------


## paulanderson114

Good but not best...

----------

